
Peter Shankman's ADHD Superpower Webinar - fezz
http://shankman.com/here-s-the-recording-of-my-adhd-superpower-webinar/
======
ratfacemcgee
I have ADHD, never did anything about it (was diagnosed as a kid, my parents
felt that drugs weren't the solution). About 4 years ago i decided to do
something about it and actually went to a psychiatrist.

Since then i've gotten married, tripled my salary, lost a bunch of weight,
gave up drinking and smoking, and basically turned my whole life around.

ADHD sucks, especially as an adult. But shit, its 2016. you can do something
about it.

